# Daily bone?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My understanding is that cooked bones are downright dangerous. But maybe that's just cooked chicken bones?


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

My breeder said to give raw bones only. And of course never chicken bones. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would not feed shin bones raw, and most certainly not cooked - weight bearing bones from large animals are the ones most likely to cause cracked teeth and sharp slices can shear off, and cooked bones are brittle and liable to splinter. Mine get raw chicken wings, raw lamb rib, spine and shoulder bones, and anything else which is the right size and not too hard.

I don't feed recreational bones every day - too much and mine get very bunged up.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

fuzzymom said:


> My breeder said to give raw bones only. And of course never chicken bones.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As I understand it, cooked chicken bones are dangerous, but my dogs eat raw chicken several times a week with no problems. They're fed a raw diet and do much better with small amounts of bone nearly every day than large amounts less often.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, actually my breeder never said anything about chicken bones. I just assumed they weren't safe because of their size. I would worry about them being a choking hazard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Never cooked bones


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Neither of my dogs is a gulper, but I don't give small chicken parts, like wings and necks, because they're both big dogs and could conceivably choke. They get chicken leg quarters, backs, and breasts, and turkey drumsticks and necks, whole rabbit (half one day and half the next), which require them to chew rather than swallow whole. Occasionally I'll order exotic stuff like ground whole muskrat from My Pet Carnivore--they were unsure about that at first, but eventually it went down well. Incidentally, they love the chicken feet from MPC, but it's rather creepy to watch the toes disappear into their mouths as they chew. I've tried pork neck bones and pigs' feet, but that's too much bone at one time, which, as fjm says, causes constipation...at least, I think that's what she said. :biggrin1:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep - bunged up is a well known UK scientific term for constipation! Just as squidgy bum is for the opposite problem...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

fjm said:


> Just as squidgy bum is for the opposite problem...


Now that's funny! And very...illustrative. I love it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No cooked bones of any kind, EVER! I put cooked bones in the same category as tennis balls....I don't want to chance tooth damage!


----------

